# FRER at 11 and 13 dpo- is this okay?



## djbryan94

Hi there! This is my first pregnancy, first month trying so I don’t really know too much about the whole process. The top test is Tuesday (11dpo) FMU. I also got a positive digi that day. The bottom test is this morning (13dpo). It doesn’t look much darker which worries me. I didn’t test on 12dpo because I’ve heard that hcg doubles approx every 48 hours. Anyone have similar experiences? Am I overthinking?


----------



## elencor

Amazing lines, congratulations!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Looks great to me :) congrats!!! HCG usually takes 48 to 72 hours to double. I wouldn't expect a darker test until Thursday (today) or Friday.

Most of the time you usually only have to worry about progression when you have faint lines. Those lines are super blazing. If it was me I wouldn't even test anymore. If you want to keep testing though, there's no harm in that!


----------



## djbryan94

Kiwiberry said:


> Looks great to me :) congrats!!! HCG usually takes 48 to 72 hours to double. I wouldn't expect a darker test until Thursday (today) or Friday.
> 
> Most of the time you usually only have to worry about progression when you have faint lines. Those lines are super blazing. If it was me I wouldn't even test anymore. If you want to keep testing though, there's no harm in that!

That's great to hear, thank you. These are about 48 hours apart, but I woke up at 3am to pee last night, whereas I didn't wake up at all the night before I took the 11dpo test. I'll try to relax :shock:


----------



## Kiwiberry

djbryan94 said:


> That's great to hear, thank you. These are about 48 hours apart, but I woke up at 3am to pee last night, whereas I didn't wake up at all the night before I took the 11dpo test. I'll try to relax :shock:

Make sure to share if you test again. I bet this next time will be darker.

I'm in the US, so depending on if you're in the US or the UK, I would make your first appointment. I've noticed some of the places here in the US have a waiting list of about 4 weeks.


----------



## Classic Girl

Forget what she said about not testing again! (Come on, what kiwi? We’re POAS addicts here! :haha: )
Test away girl!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Beautiful lines. I also agree with not testing again... you are pregnant, don’t let lines worry you, it won’t change anything!!


----------



## djbryan94

I took a couple more which assured me it’s getting darker. The 16 is fresh whereas the rest are dried. I’m feeling better :) I have one which I’ll take in a few days and then I’m done :-=


----------



## JessaBear36

Lines look great. Congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## djbryan94

Got a dye stealer today at 19dpo with my last test! I’m done now


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## MrsKatie

Beautiful!


----------

